# help to id bike old looptail



## dlee (Dec 30, 2011)

*old looptail  Need help with info*

Can anyone tell me anything re: this bike decals say GUTTY almost all decals have japanese writing on them> Thanks!!!


http://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l630/9376dean/Gutty/Birmingham-BloomfieldDetroitpic033.jpg[/IMG

heres how it looks now

][ATTACH=full]514663[/ATTACH]:D


----------



## cyclebuster (Dec 31, 2011)

dont know about the bike but i would buy the wheels off it


----------

